# HELP Fast Fuel Rail install



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dealership said they couldnt do it... they didnt really pin point why. they basicly said the line would have a kink... but its all stainless and it doesnt even look like they bothered to open the box up to install it.

i have the billet fuel rail kit for the ls2
the 3/8 fitting to -6an
fuel rail crossover line
plug w/oring SAE #8 
and the Fuel Pressure Gauge. 
havent been able to fine instructions anywhere online and i dont wanna seem stupid but i dont wanna get balls deep in a project and not be prepared.

the Car is the 6.0 and has the Livernois motorsports Stage 2 engine package. with kooks long tubes and spintech Straight exhaust. with Pedders Supercar coilovers and the track XA system.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Take it to a shop, speed shop to be exact. From my experience, techs at the dealership aren't the brightest.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe with that setup you run the fuel line from the connection by the firewall up to the front connection point on the driver's side rail and run the cross-over on the back connection points.


----------

